# muscle tone question



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

my baby isnt fat u cn still see her ribs somewhat. i was wondering if muscle tone comes as they get older or if some just are as muscular looking as others....


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

my dogs are very muscluar how i build up their muscle is feed them then wait about an hour then run them like crazy! Or I take them to the river in the spring and summer amd get them to swim against the current... Also they always get on the spring pole and flirt pole.... that is how i add muscle


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

i agree, exercise is the best way to build muscle. i fostered a 7yr old female for about 2 months once and when she came in she was sluggish out of shape and little to no tone. I ran her at least 3 times a day and when she left my house she looked like a ripped little 1 yr old pup. some people say that you should see thier ribs a little but i dont like it either. i switched diva to a higher protien kibble and IMO she looks better.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

both tuck and molly were really skinny when we rescued them, after switching to a raw diet getting them started on the carpet mill and playing fetch and with the springpole all day they are both becoming very muscular. especially tuck he has really started to put on muscle mass which i attribute to the carpet mill workouts, swimming, and a raw diet


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

first things first how old is your dog, you never want to over work a young dog


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

she is just 9 months old


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i wouldnt really work her right now then shes still growing and you could do some major dameage to her body if you work her hard right now, stick to playing and letting her be a puppy


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

thanks for the info..when should i begin to work her...i keep my sessions to about a 15 min max 4 or five times a week...is that to much? im starting to see some real improvements here have a look

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/mybaby.jpg


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Genetics will play the biggest role in determining the build of your dog, followed by both diet and exercise. At 9 months there is no reason to worry, she is still a growing pup and dogs mature at different rates. It's unfair to compare the build of a 9-month old pup to that of a fully mature adult dog.


----------

